# CS3 & Elements 11 - External Editors



## ColMac9090 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wonder if someone can help. I have these two products on my PC, and LR4.3 insists on treating CS3 as the "Main" external editor.

Is there any way to persuade LR to use Elements as my 1st choice editor.

I did wonder if un-installing both then installing Elements first followed by CS3 would work, but the process is pretty long-winded so didn't want to waste that time till I know if it works, and more importantly if there is an easier way to achieve the same result.

Ta

Colin


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 2, 2013)

I do not think that uninstalling both and reinstalling Elements first would make a difference.  As far as I know, Lightroom uses the latest version of Photoshop (CS3 and later) as the default main external editor.  What is your reason for wanting to use Elements as your main external editor?


----------



## ColMac9090 (Jan 2, 2013)

My guess also was that re-installing would mak no difference.

My main reason for wanting change is to have better selection tools, Conetnt aware healing, and sometimes better panoramas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think the uninstall/reinstall works.  You could set Elements as the secondary editor, but that won't help directly with the panoramas.  The Elemental plug-in might help though.  http://thephotogeek.com/lightroom/elemental/


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't think the uninstall/reinstall works.  You could set Elements as the secondary editor, but that won't help directly with the panoramas.  The Elemental plug-in might help though.  http://thephotogeek.com/lightroom/elemental/


This is most egregious on Adobe's part. I installed a CS5 trial  and later removed it.  LR insists upon photoshop claiming the primary spot as external editor. I can only install PSE as one of many secondary editors.  There must be some hidden system setting somewhere that can be deleted or turned of so that LR will recognize there is no CSx installed and that PSE is the primary external editor.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 2, 2013)

Cletus, see if this KB article helps:

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------

